# Anyone Here Ever Seen A Scanner Darkly (2006)?



## Rusty_Raccoon (Apr 16, 2019)

I haven't read the original book by Phillip K. Dick, but I think the film is pretty great and wish more people would know about it. It's one of my favorite films and was wondering if anyone else here had seen it. (I need to read the book)


----------



## RossTheRottie (Apr 25, 2019)

Yes, its really quite good. I saw that movie twice but I haven't watched it in probably a decade. Love the rotoscoping they used, it gives it a fairly unique style. 
Haven't thought about that movie in a long time. Thanks for the viewing idea, I need to watch that one again.
Should really read the book too. Got it at a Friends of the Library sale for a dollar and its just sitting on my bookshelf next to a bunch of Asimov.


----------



## Rusty_Raccoon (Apr 28, 2019)

RossTheRottie said:


> Yes, its really quite good. I saw that movie twice but I haven't watched it in probably a decade. Love the rotoscoping they used, it gives it a fairly unique style.
> Haven't thought about that movie in a long time. Thanks for the viewing idea, I need to watch that one again.
> Should really read the book too. Got it at a Friends of the Library sale for a dollar and its just sitting on my bookshelf next to a bunch of Asimov.


Yeah, the book is probably really good too, since I heard the movie is pretty accurate towards the book so, I should pick it up at some point. I think the only major difference between the book and movie is the book takes place in the 70s or 60s I think, while the movie is the mid 2000s war on drugs era type stuff. 

I should start reading Phillip K. Dick's books in general


----------



## Gryphoneer (May 4, 2019)

The rotoscoping style enhances the presentation. For one it makes the scramble suit fit better into the world than a live-action/CG mix would have, and it gives the movie a surreal aesthetic that complements the story's theme of derealization.


----------

